# Vintage cloth diapering photos



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I was going thorugh some photos the other day and found this one of me, age 26 months.







I'm sure it's plastic pants. I guess I've always been proud of cloth diapers. :LOL

Anyone else have old cloth diaper photos to share?

photo


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't but that is SO cute!

do you scrapbook? I do and a picture like that makes me daydream of the way it would look on a page...







:


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

awww,








What a sweet picture. I'm gonna take a peek in my one lonely album and see if theres any of me showing off cloth


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I found one!!
from the looks of some other pics my mother was not great with pins. :LOL
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...9387&members=1

eta
I am on the left


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
I found one!!
from the looks of some other pics my mother was not great with pins. :LOL
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...9387&members=1


I love it!!! Look at those bleached white prefolds with no covers.

So you were a twin? How cool! Which baby are you?


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I








the pics!!!

what cute babies in cloth


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

well, the picture says I am on the left. If it didnt say I wouldnt know!!







:

I have much cuter nakie(just the bum) pics of me hitting my sister!!!! :LOL
eta

I am still a twin


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Last time I was home I found a pic of me in a pinned prefold but I don't have a copy of it. I will have to borrow it next time. It would be fun to have it on Lily's stash page.









Cute pics of you ladies!

Tara


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

When we go to my mom's next weekend, I'll have to go through her pictures.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

that's a cute pic! You look very grown up


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

What cute pictures! I was in sposies, but you make me want to dig through my grandma's old pictures now.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Those are great!! Mmm..I'm gonna have to look through my mom's pics next time I go home!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Ooh, I







the pics!


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

awww, so cute!


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

How cute! These are fun! My mom is the most mainstream mama around, so it was sposies for us!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I can assure you I was wearing a cloth diaper in this pic...but you can't tell. I have other pics where you can, but this is the only baby pic I have on meh puter. I'll scan some other ones in tonight when we see the in laws









http://photobucket.com/albums/v239/t...t=896f44c6.jpg

oh! and i found this pic while I was looking....can you tell I was a child of the 80s? *snort*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r/f47ae030.jpg


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Cute pictures


----------

